# new stone dragons story, part 1



## ArcAngels (Sep 19, 2007)

No matter how many times he tried to clean it the chest plate was still dirty. Caiden had thought about brining it to the armourers to have it repainted but he had thought that he could accomplish it himself. It seemed like a hopeless effort now but he scrubbed away at it hoping the black streaks would come out of the stone coloured armour. He dropped the chest plate onto the bench and stood up stretching his muscles after being hunched over for so long. Caiden lifted his bionic arm and open and closed the fingers that responded as if his arm was still there. It had been close to seven years since the encounter with the tyranids organisms and it still seemed like it was yesterday that he still had his leg and arm, the artificers said he would get used to it over time, but he still felt phantom pains from time to time and it disturbed him. He hung up his chest plate in its locker, muttering a small prayer to the armour’s machine spirit and then put on a necklace with a claw attached to it. It was the claw that was embedded into his heart, he wasn’t sure why he had kept it but it seemed to hold a value to him, in all that had happened after his induction into the 1st company it gave him a small reason as to why he was here. Caiden closed the locker and headed out of the locker room, he made a mental not to bring his armour in for repainting, but that had to wait because there was a squad meeting in a half hour and it was about the companies next battle actions.


After the events leading up to the death of Captain Trake and a substantial amount of astartes of the 1st company, the battle barge “Angels pride” made warp to rendezvous with the Stone Dragons 2nd company strike cruiser “Annapolis”. 2nd company captain Trale Darman was to become the new 1st captain and the company needed replacements to fill the losses they had suffered at the hands of the Tyranids. Once the ceremonies were over with battle brother Caiden Holtzen had become the youngest member of the stone dragons to be inducted into the “dragon’s wing” 1st company. It wasn’t received well among many brothers but the astartes were a brotherhood and accepted the decision that was made. The company remained at low strength and was forced into splitting its tactical squads into five man combat squads. Caiden had been shuffled around into a couple squads as an observer in the beginning until he was assigned a squad. It was hard at first, they called him _Wyrm_, it meant baby dragon in his native tongue, and was taken as an insult at first until it eventually grew into acceptance. With the company ready for war, they made warp for the Chordiane sector where they participated in the cleansing of the xenos species called the Hordule. Caiden had fought in three battles against the primitive xenos and found them to be very strong and brutish. The xenos were no match for the Stone Dragons 1st company and their capital was overrun in a matter of weeks and they were slain into extinction, allowing colonisation of the planet to begin. After the campaign Caiden had only participated in a couple skirmishes and a boarding action where he took the bridge first along with his squad. It had been seven years since that fateful day when Caiden had become a full battle brother and now the chapter prepares itself for war against heretics who dare rebel against the will of the Emperor.


The tactical planning room was a large room, it could house close to three hundred men and was usually never used unless the battle barge was the flagship of an assaulting force but it just so happened that this was one of those times. Caiden stood with his squad at one of the tactical readout stations. They were overlooking detailed charts of the facility that the company was preparing to assault; planning routes and finding escape paths and rendezvous points. “Brother Holtzen, you will be rear guard when we enter here, brother Kren you will take point.” Sergeant Jardine had his finger pointed at the building he was talking about and looked at Caiden in the eyes, “don’t mess the up _wyrm, _we can’t fail the 1st captain in this task he has given to us.” Caiden nodded his head in acceptance as did the other brothers. It was a simple mission, he along with his squad were to insert four kilometres from the target building, they would make their way through a shanty town undetected and enter the target building by surprise, taking out the heretics broadcast network. This would destroy the traitor’s communications long enough for a drop pod assault on the enemy headquarters would cut the heart right out of the enemy. “Sergeant Jardine!” Came a voice from the main entrance archway, Caiden looked to see Librarian Hector Corrinus entering the room in full battle armour, carrying his immense ornately carved force staff. “We have need for brother Holtzen, he is to report to the archives immediately, brother Frell will be taking his place.” Caiden was stunned, he was being pulled out of a mission, maybe they had seen that he had no longer shown whatever it was they had seen in him before. “Take the _wyrm_, we welcome the expertise of brother Frell.” Corrinus nodded and gestured Caiden to follow him, “come _wyrm_, there is much you need to know, and little time to tell you.” And with that Caiden followed the ancient Librarian towards the ships archives………

To be continued.


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

next part plz .....


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very good story! I am looking forward to the next part of the story.


----------

